# So ... Supergirl



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 27, 2015)

Saw the previews for Supergirl on TV.

Why Supergirl? Why not Superwoman? I mean, it's not like we had Superboy, or Batboy. Even the Wonder Female got the Wonder Woman title. They don't call her Wondergirl.

I'm not trying to be PC here; it would be silly to call the show and the character Superperson.  Nor am I on some feminist rant,  insisting on Superwomyn. I might be grammatically motivated, but then Stupendous Woman or Excellence Woman might really be more accurate terms.

I mean, really, why Supergirl?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2015)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> I mean, it's not like we had Superboy,




Oh, we totally had Superboy.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 27, 2015)

There is a Wonder Girl and a Wonder Boy in DC comics.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 27, 2015)

LOL.  Guess I'm comically-deprived.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2015)

And Robin is the Boy Wonder.

Here's more information than you ever wanted about Superboy:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superboy


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2015)

Also there's Hellboy, Kid Flash, Colossal Boy, Beast Boy, Astro Boy, and Lightning Lad, off the top of my head.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 27, 2015)

Seems to me that damned-near half of the "Legion of Superheroes" from the 30th century were something-boy or something-girl.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 27, 2015)

Super girl emphasizes her youth in comparison to her cousin Superman - I'm also expecting to see some commentary on modern sexism and the perception of girls in tights (thats hinted in the costume try-outs)

also if you've seen the trailer the point is specifically called out by Cat Grant as a Girl Power thang


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2015)

It seems there is a trend on shows that bring up someone's origins a lot lately, Gotham, arrow, flash, why not super girl?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 27, 2015)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Why Supergirl? Why not Superwoman? I mean, it's not like we had Superboy, or Batboy.



Probably because the character is a product of the 1950s. She was designed to be subserviant to the male character, Superman, and thus she couldn't be an adult like Super*man* was. She had to be a younger and less authoritative figure. 



> Even the Wonder Female got the Wonder Woman title. They don't call her Wondergirl.



Wonder Woman was kind of a feminist icon from the start.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 27, 2015)

The rant would make more sense if it was about Power Girl, who is a mature version of Supergirl from a parallel universe.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 27, 2015)

goldomark said:


> The rant would make more sense if it was about Power Girl, who is a mature version of Supergirl from a parallel universe.




... and drawn as if Jenny McCarthy got sent to the Victoria's Secret staging area.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 27, 2015)

Calista Flockhart's Cat Grant had a nice little speech in the pilot about why it's perfectly ok and still feminist to call Kara Supergirl.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 27, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> ... and drawn as if Jenny McCarthy got sent to the Victoria's Secret staging area.




Power Fan Service!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 27, 2015)

What was up with the word "Kytonese" used it in the pilot, "that kytonese writing".


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 27, 2015)

I read the other day that Power Girl is drawn the way she is because of a bit of a lark one of the artists went on back in the day.


----------



## Richards (Oct 27, 2015)

Yep, if I remember correctly it was Wally Wood, and in every issue he drew her breasts just a little bit bigger, seeing if the editor would eventually notice.

Johnathan


----------



## Jhaelen (Oct 28, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> It seems there is a trend on shows that bring up someone's origins a lot lately



Coming up next: SUPER Toddlers!


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 28, 2015)

Super Ova!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2015)

Jhaelen said:


> Coming up next: SUPER Toddlers!



Formerly known as the rugrats?


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 29, 2015)

So, I finally pulled it off the PVR and am watching it now. They did it in "The Flash", so they just had to do it on "Supergirl"; Her adoptive parents are Superman and Supergirl.


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 29, 2015)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Saw the previews for Supergirl on TV.
> 
> Why Supergirl? Why not Superwoman? I mean, it's not like we had Superboy, or Batboy. Even the Wonder Female got the Wonder Woman title. They don't call her Wondergirl.
> 
> ...




First, because that's her name.  Second, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superboy_(TV_series)


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 29, 2015)

Maxperson said:


> First, because that's her name.  Second, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superboy_(TV_series)




really? has anyone ever seen this? I hadn't even heard of the show until now...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2015)

that was the first time I had heard of it too.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 29, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> that was the first time I had heard of it too.



That's because most people aren't as old as Max. That guy is older than dirt. 

Regarding te Superboy show, YouTube has saved this horrible thing, and I'm not sure why.[video=youtube;_97xdr4Yl-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_97xdr4Yl-w[/video]


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 29, 2015)

Horrible? That thing is pure drinking game gold!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 29, 2015)

goldomark said:


> Horrible? That thing is pure drinking game gold!



Sure, if you want to play a game where you get trashed before you start watching this show and then see who is the last person to puke.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 29, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> really? has anyone ever seen this? I hadn't even heard of the show until now...




The moment that I saw Stacy Haiduk was in it as "Lana Lang", I knew that I had seen it. I only have vague memories of it though. It was far from memorable, but having her name attached to anything made me watch it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 29, 2015)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Sure, if you want to play a game where you get trashed before you start watching this show and then see who is the last person to puke.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 29, 2015)

It does, doesn't it? We should totally do that game. Maybe some online video conferencing thing where everyone is drunk and we are all watching this horrific show. It's the Superboy puke game: International edition.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 29, 2015)

What is it with you and conference calls lately?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had to do a lot of them lately. It's become a habit. I should probably just work less, so I on't have to make as many conference calls.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 29, 2015)

Hand of Evil said:


> What was up with the word "Kytonese" used it in the pilot, "that kytonese writing".




"Kryptonese".


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 29, 2015)

What happened to Kryptonian?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2015)

no interweb access at home.


----------



## MechaPilot (Oct 30, 2015)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Wonder Woman was kind of a feminist icon from the start.




Let's face it, Wonder Woman's real world origin is stranger than her comic origin.  If I recall correctly, the guy who created her was a shrink, who lived with his wife and his live-in lover.  And, let's not forget all the bondage, as reflected by WW losing her powers while her bracers are bound together.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 30, 2015)

MechaPilot said:


> Let's face it, Wonder Woman's real world origin is stranger than her comic origin.  If I recall correctly, the guy who created her was a shrink, who lived with his wife and his live-in lover.  And, let's not forget all the bondage, as reflected by WW losing her powers while her bracers are bound together.




Pretty much, though if I remember correctly, it was lover*s*. And yeah, there is a lot of bondage going on with WW.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 30, 2015)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Pretty much, though if I remember correctly, it was lover*s*. And yeah, there is a lot of bondage going on with WW.




pretty ironic that a feminist icon was a dom-fetish doll created by a man to be hot but man-like while dressed in skimpies.

Thats a vision for the future of humanity!



goldomark said:


> What happened to Kryptonian?




maybe Kryptonese was the language/dialect spoken in Kandor


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 30, 2015)

goldomark said:


> What happened to Kryptonian?




As with everything else in the show, writer interpretation. You're right that the language was generally referred to, in the comics, as Kryptonian.

Then again I don't know a whole lot about the current state of various characters, since there have been a couple of major DC universe reboots. Hell, when I was reading comics they still called the character with a lightning bolt on his chest "Captain Marvel" and not "Shazam."


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 30, 2015)

I didn't watch it, but I remembered hearing about it when it came out.  That's why I went looking for it.  I heard it was pretty terrible.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Nov 1, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Also there's Hellboy, Kid Flash, Colossal Boy, Beast Boy, Astro Boy, and Lightning Lad, off the top of my head.




And Aqua Lad, Power Girl, Kid Devil, Aqua Girl, Doll Girl, Elasti-Girl, Mindgrabber Kid, Polar Boy, Sun Girl and Ferro Lad. The child like pronoun doesn't really seem to be linked to age.



Jhaelen said:


> Coming up next: SUPER Toddlers!


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 1, 2015)

so whats up with the evil aunt storyline? is there any comicbook canon of Alura In-Ze having a sister?

there were 3 or 4 feminist 'girl power' nods in the first episode and I thought they were good, subtle callouts that fit the story and style. However I do wonder if the the General not-Zod is a further underlining of that Girl power push but so far I'm confident that the show will be enjoyable.
I did note that I didn't enjoy the super aliens smackdowns as much as I di Flash metafights, so that might be a thing. Superman isn't one of my favourite characters either...


----------



## calronmoonflower (Nov 2, 2015)

I was surprised to find that this is free and legal online already.
http://tvgo.xfinity.com/watch/Super...des#episode=5065534602821467112&filter=online


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2015)

wow! usually, you need a password to get that. It started right up with me!


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 3, 2015)

My understanding with regard to Kara's aunt is that Alura did have a sister, but I wasn't aware they were twins. But again, that's been some time ago.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 3, 2015)

Will be interesting to see how it fairs in the ratings for its second week.  It lost The Big Bang as a lead in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2015)

Watching episode two right now.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 3, 2015)

Maybe these ratings will convince film executives that female superhero films could make lots of money too. http://icv2.com/articles/news/view/32955/supergirl-premiere-nets-16-million-viewers


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 3, 2015)

goldomark said:


> Maybe these ratings will convince film executives that female superhero films could make lots of money too. http://icv2.com/articles/news/view/32955/supergirl-premiere-nets-16-million-viewers




If not then I suspect that "Jessica Jones" will but damn, that could be _very_ dark.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 3, 2015)

goldomark said:


> Maybe these ratings will convince film executives that female superhero films could make lots of money too. http://icv2.com/articles/news/view/32955/supergirl-premiere-nets-16-million-viewers




I'm not so sure the lack of female superhero films is a problem anyway. Besides Supergirl and Jessica Jones you also have all the AoS 'heroes' being female ie Daisy/Skye, May The Cavalry and Bobbi Mockingbird. Animated Vixen shares the Arrowverse and Wonder Woman and Ms Captain Marvel are already planned.

Then again we've had Catwomen and Elecktra too as well as the PheoniX saga


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 3, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> If not then I suspect that "Jessica Jones" will but damn, that could be _very_ dark.




It has to be good though.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 3, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> I'm not so sure the lack of female superhero films is a problem anyway.



The problem is lack of diversity.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 3, 2015)

goldomark said:


> It has to be good though.




Well given that it's cable they can push boundaries, instead of being just good. Some shows become popular because they push boundaries, rather than being good.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 3, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Well given that it's cable they can push boundaries, instead of being just good. Some shows become popular because they push boundaries, rather than being good.




Well then, it still needs to push boundries.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 4, 2015)

goldomark said:


> The problem is lack of diversity.




meh - if you want to go the Diversity line then we've only seen two Black heroes (three with Black Panther coming up), no overtly gay characters, no indigenous heroes and the only older hero we've seen is maybe Stick.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 4, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> meh - if you want to go the Diversity line then we've only seen two Black heroes (three with Black Panther coming up), no overtly gay characters, no indigenous heroes and the only older hero we've seen is maybe Stick.



Yup.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, the ratings are in...



> What goes up, must come down the song says and, after a soaring debut, Supergirl (2.2/7) took a big fall last night in its second week. On an otherwise pretty steady night on the Big 4, the CBS newbie fell 29% among adults 18-49 from its premiere of its October 26 premiere.




http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/supergirl-ratings-week-2-blindspot-nbc-ratings-1201632286/




> Rick Kissell
> 
> UPDATED WITH FINALS: CBS drama “Supergirl” came back to earth in its second week as it moved to its leadoff position on Monday, falling more from its premiere than most new shows but remaining a solid second in its timeslot and an improvement over last year’s comedies. NBC won the night among the broadcasters behind “The Voice” and “Blindspot,” with the latter tying “Supergirl” as the night’s No. 1 scripted series among young adults.
> 
> ...


----------



## EdL (Nov 5, 2015)

Just a nit, typical to most all action shows. Why didn't Mr. I-hate-aliens only stab Astra once, and in the arm instead of the neck/throat? He should have been whaling away at her for all he was worth. (But then she'd be dead, and oh my, we can't have that!) Oh yeah, and how was Astra able to fly away with a chunk of Kryptonite stuck in her?


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 5, 2015)

EdL said:


> Just a nit, typical to most all action shows. Why didn't Mr. I-hate-aliens only stab Astra once, and in the arm instead of the neck/throat? He should have been whaling away at her for all he was worth. (But then she'd be dead, and oh my, we can't have that!) Oh yeah, and how was Astra able to fly away with a chunk of Kryptonite stuck in her?




Maybe it's "synthetic Kryptonite" which might be less potent, and there is precedent for (Superman III - GAG!).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2015)

except its very presence made aunty ill where she demanded it be removed from the room.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 5, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> except its very presence made aunty ill where she demanded it be removed from the room.




Its mere presence didn't take her out, however, nor did she seem to take notice of it until it was jammed into her arm.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 13, 2015)

Ratings keep dropping for the show.

According to preliminary national estimates from Nielsen, “Supergirl” averaged a 1.7 rating/5 share in adults 18-49 and 8.2 million viewers overall in the 8 o’clock hour, placing third in the demo among the Big Four networks in the timeslot and not far ahead of Fox’s steady but fourth-place “Gotham” (1.5). “Supergirl” was down 23% (0.5) week to week and last night’s result was 45% below its premiere score (3.1).


----------



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2015)

What do those numbers (1.7 rating/5 share) mean?


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 13, 2015)

Morrus said:


> What do those numbers (1.7 rating/5 share) mean?




1.7% of rated households are watching the show but 5% of those households that are actually watching TV, at the time, are watching that show.


----------



## delericho (Nov 13, 2015)

Morrus said:


> What do those numbers mean?




The chances of a "Black Widow" movie are now even more remote?

(Ryujin, of course, gave the straight answer.)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 13, 2015)

Morrus said:


> What do those numbers (1.7 rating/5 share) mean?



it means that out of the 8.2 million people watching (network) TV from 8 to 9, only about 1.7 million are watching Supergirl, which has dropped from 3.1 million in three weeks.  The shares are the networks (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX & CW).  At some point the network will move the show or drop it based on that viewership if it gets too low based on cost to produce, what is not reported is how it is doing 'on demand', that was what kept Fringe on the air for two extra seasons, a strong 'on demand/DVD" following.  

Side-note: Cable on Monday night is ruled by WWE.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2015)

That's two different answers. Is does 1.7 mean 1.7% or 1.7 million people?


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 13, 2015)

Morrus said:


> That's two different answers. Is does 1.7 mean 1.7% or 1.7 million people?




From wikipedia: 







> The most commonly cited Nielsen results are reported in two measurements: ratings points and share, usually reported as: "ratings points/share". As of 2013, there were an estimated 115.6 million television households in the United States, up 1.2% from the previous year because of the inclusion of televisions that receive content over the Internet. A single national ratings point represents 1% of the total number, or 1,156,000 households for the 2013–14 season.[3] Nielsen re-estimates the number of television-equipped households each August for the upcoming television season.
> 
> Share is the percentage of television sets in use that are tuned to the program. For example, Nielsen may report a show as receiving a 9.2/15 during its broadcast; this would mean that out of all television-equipped households, 9.2% were tuned in to that program, and out of all television-equipped households with a television currently in use 15% were tuned in to that program.[4]
> 
> Because ratings are based on samples, it is possible for shows to get a 0.0 rating, despite having an audience; the CNBC talk show McEnroe was one notable example.[5] Another example is The CW show, CW Now, which received two 0.0 ratings in the same season. In 2014, Nielsen reported that American viewership of live-television (totaling on average four hours and 32 minutes per day) had dropped 12 minutes per day compared to the year before. Nielsen reported several reasons for the shift away from live-television: increased viewership of time-shifted television (mainly through DVRs) and viewership of internet video (clips from video sharing websites and streams of full-length television shows).



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nielsen_ratings#Ratings.2Fshare_and_total_viewers


----------



## calronmoonflower (Nov 15, 2015)

This Week’s ‘Supergirl’ Episode Delayed Out of Respect After Paris Attacks
Personally I do not really see such things as a measure of respect.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 15, 2015)

calronmoonflower said:


> This Week’s ‘Supergirl’ Episode Delayed Out of Respect After Paris Attacks
> Personally I do not really see such things as a measure of respect.




It's not about you.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 15, 2015)

calronmoonflower said:


> This Week’s ‘Supergirl’ Episode Delayed Out of Respect After Paris Attacks
> Personally I do not really see such things as a measure of respect.




The episode is about terrorist bombings.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 16, 2015)

Ah. See I didn't know that. I assumed with it being Supergirl, she'd be fighting aliens or Brainiac or something.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 16, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> The episode is about terrorist bombings.




I still don't see why the episode should be pulled. Afterall episode 3 was about a guy who had suffered injury from collateral damage caused by Superman - yet that episode wasn't pulled in respect from all those injured from collateral damage in the various conflicts around the world.

I'm hoping they at least allow it to be called up on demand for those who do want to watch it.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 16, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> I still don't see why the episode should be pulled. Afterall episode 3 was about a guy who had suffered injury from collateral damage caused by Superman - yet that episode wasn't pulled in respect from all those injured from collateral damage in the various conflicts around the world.
> 
> I'm hoping they at least allow it to be called up on demand for those who do want to watch it.




For the same reason that episodes of several shows were pulled after the Boston terrorist bombing, "Spider-Man" went back for re-edits to remove the WTC after 9/11, you're very unlikely to ever see the Jackie Chan movie "Nosebleed", and you likely wouldn't want the only thing on TV to be "Old Yeller" right after your dog died.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 16, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> and you likely wouldn't want the only thing on TV to be "Old Yeller" right after your dog died.




So don't watch it. Its not the only thing on TV. There is all that Paris coverage on 24h news channels to distract that dead dog owner.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 16, 2015)

goldomark said:


> So don't watch it. Its not the only thing on TV. There is all that Paris coverage on 24h news channels to distract that dead dog owner.




Agree with it or not, that's the reasoning. It has been the reasoning in the past. It will be again in the future.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 16, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Agree with it or not, that's the reasoning. It has been the reasoning in the past. It will be again in the future.




The reasoning is faulty. It was in the past and it will be in the future.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2015)

So are they showing a different episode instead?


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 16, 2015)

Morrus said:


> So are they showing a different episode instead?




Yup. One that was slated for later this season.


----------



## delericho (Nov 16, 2015)

goldomark said:


> The reasoning is faulty. It was in the past and it will be in the future.




That's your opinion, and you're welcome to it. But the network thinks differently, and they're the ones with the vote.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 16, 2015)

delericho said:


> That's your opinion, and you're welcome to it. But the network thinks differently, and they're the ones with the vote.




Having power doesn't mean you're right.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 16, 2015)

goldomark said:


> Having power doesn't mean you're right.




Being the only ones with money in the game makes them the ones who get to say if they're right.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 16, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Being the only ones with money in the game makes them the ones who get to say if they're right.




And yet I can still say otherwise. How is that possible!?


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 16, 2015)

goldomark said:


> And yet I can still say otherwise. How is that possible!?




It's quite simple. It's because while everyone can have an opinion, not all opinions have equal value.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 16, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> It's quite simple. It's because while everyone can have an opinion, not all opinions have equal value.



I it true that a PR move designed to get free publicity and look good will hold more value for some people.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm not even watching Supergirl, but my feeling is that the attacks happened in France, so it would be in poor taste and disrespectful to show that episode in France.  Over here, it would not be either one of those things.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 17, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Being the only ones with money in the game makes them the ones who get to say if they're right.




This is not true.  It only gives them the power to make the decision.  It does not make them right.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 17, 2015)

Maxperson said:


> This is not true.  It only gives them the power to make the decision.  It does not make them right.




Argue semantics if you like but the simple truth is that the holder of the property gets to decide what they do with it and, as this isn't really a situation in which anyone is harmed by their actions, they are _right_.


----------



## Starfox (Nov 17, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Argue semantics if you like but the simple truth is that the holder of the property gets to decide what they do with it and, as this isn't really a situation in which anyone is harmed by their actions, they are _right_.




It could be said that those with the power here are those watching the show. The producers obviously thought Supergirl would sell better than Superwoman.

My personal view is that Supergirl simply sounds better than Superwoman. The first and second part of the name are of approximately the same weight. That and nostalgia.

Notice how, in Wonder Woman, the to parts not only have the same number of vowels, but also alliterate. Wonder Girl just sounds silly.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 17, 2015)

Starfox said:


> It could be said that those with the power here are those watching the show. The producers obviously thought Supergirl would sell better than Superwoman.
> 
> My personal view is that Supergirl simply sounds better than Superwoman. The first and second part of the name are of approximately the same weight. That and nostalgia.
> 
> Notice how, in Wonder Woman, the to parts not only have the same number of vowels, but also alliterate. Wonder Girl just sounds silly.




The issue being discussed, in those posts, was the skipping of the episode that contained elements of terrorism so soon after the attack in Paris. 

As to Superwoman and Wonder Girl, both those characters actually exist in DC canon. The names just don't flow in the way that those of the primary characters do.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 18, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Argue semantics if you like but the simple truth is that the holder of the property gets to decide what they do with it and, as this isn't really a situation in which anyone is harmed by their actions, they are _right_.




Um, the difference between right and wrong is not semantics.  You stated that the holder of the property lets them decide that they are right.  That's false.  If what you really meant was that the holder of the property decides what happens, then you should own up to your own lack of clarity instead of accusing me of semantics.

Deciding what happens does not make the holder right.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2015)

Maxperson said:


> Um, the difference between right and wrong is not semantics.  You stated that the holder of the property lets them decide that they are right.  That's false.  If what you really meant was that the holder of the property decides what happens, then you should own up to your own lack of clarity instead of accusing me of semantics.
> 
> Deciding what happens does not make the holder right.




It is right that the owner of a property decides what to do with it.

It is wrong that anybody should really care what order they see an episodic TV show in, especially to the extent that they're using it as a context for debating right and wrong on a D&D messageboard.

This isn't a major moral quandary of the age. It just some people who felt that delaying a certain episode would be a nice thing to do, and hurt nobody.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 18, 2015)

Maxperson said:


> Um, the difference between right and wrong is not semantics.  You stated that the holder of the property lets them decide that they are right.  That's false.  If what you really meant was that the holder of the property decides what happens, then you should own up to your own lack of clarity instead of accusing me of semantics.
> 
> Deciding what happens does not make the holder right.




Yup, pure semantics and argument for argument's sake. Buh-bye.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 18, 2015)

Morrus said:


> It is right that the owner of a property decides what to do with it.




That I understand.  That doesn't make the result right, though.



> It is wrong that anybody should really care what order they see an episodic TV show in, especially to the extent that they're using it as a context for debating right and wrong on a D&D messageboard.
> 
> This isn't a major moral quandary of the age. It just some people who felt that delaying a certain episode would be a nice thing to do, and hurt nobody.




That's true as well.  It's not that big of a deal, but neither is there good reason for the switch here in the U.S.  It's not disrespectful to show that episode in a country that is far removed from what happened.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 18, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Yup, pure semantics and argument for argument's sake. Buh-bye.




Buh-bye.  Don't let your lack of understanding of what semantics is hit you on the way out.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 18, 2015)

Personally, I believe that the episode should be shown, perhaps with a note at the beginning or end to say respect.  If we change our lives, if we back down in fear because something is a little touchy, I feel like the terrorists win.  We need to stand up and say we are strong and overcome them.

Bad stuff happens all around the world every single day.  How many people around the world were murdered yesterday?  Maybe not in a big massive attack, but I'm sure there were a few.  So why don't we delay any episode showing of every show this week that has someone being murdered in it?  You know, we'll wait until there is a day people aren't being murdered... oh wait...

As for the show, it's... okay... I don't know, it just... something about the show seems sorta meh or bland or something to me.  I can't really quite put my finger on it, but the show just doesn't seem all that interesting to me.  I can understand why the ratings are dropping.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 18, 2015)

Dog Moon said:


> Bad stuff happens all around the world every single day.  How many people around the world were murdered yesterday?  Maybe not in a big massive attack, but I'm sure there were a few.  So why don't we delay any episode showing of every show this week that has someone being murdered in it?  You know, we'll wait until there is a day people aren't being murdered... oh wait...




Yep.  The philosophy being espoused by the network means that the horror movie industry should stop, as well as any movie or show depicting any sort of tragedy at all.  Rape, murder, cancer, aids, heart attacks, and so on.  All of them are tragedies and airing shows with them is "disrespectful" to those going through them.


----------



## delericho (Nov 18, 2015)

Dog Moon said:


> Personally, I believe that the episode should be shown, perhaps with a note at the beginning or end to say respect.  If we change our lives, if we back down in fear because something is a little touchy, I feel like the terrorists win.




I'm not entirely clear on why the terrorists do what they do, but I'm _reasonably_ sure forcing Americans to watch one episode of "Supergirl" instead of another equally-mediocre episode _isn't_ one of their goals.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2015)

Dog Moon said:


> Personally, I believe that the episode should be shown, perhaps with a note at the beginning or end to say respect.  If we change our lives, if we back down in fear because something is a little touchy, I feel like the terrorists win.  We need to stand up and say we are strong and overcome them.




It's not fear. It's a kind gesture of respect and solidarity. Gestures in this world are important; even tiny ones like changing the order some _Supergirl_ episodes are shown in. Plus _you_ are strong and you will overcome them? By watching _Supergirl?_



> Bad stuff happens all around the world every single day. How many people around the world were murdered yesterday? Maybe not in a big massive attack, but I'm sure there were a few. So why don't we delay any episode showing of every show this week that has someone being murdered in it? You know, we'll wait until there is a day people aren't being murdered... oh wait...




No, of course you can't do it every time.  You can't give to every charity.  You can't help every homeless person.  You can't feed every African child. That doesn't mean you should _never_ give to a charity, help a homeless person, or feed an African child. You can do something occasionally and it's still OK. Its not a binary choice.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 18, 2015)

delericho said:


> I'm not entirely clear on why the terrorists do what they do, but I'm _reasonably_ sure forcing Americans to watch one episode of "Supergirl" instead of another equally-mediocre episode _isn't_ one of their goals.




But having people change their behavior because of their actions is one of them. In that optic, continuing do things as normal is an act of resistance or defiance. 

This is why the "Je suis en terrasse" movement in Paris is important. At least to Parisians. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/je-suis-en-terrasse_564a399ce4b045bf3df0572b

Not changing a show's episodes my be more symbolic than anything else, but a large part of terrorism is symbolic.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 18, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Yup, pure semantics and argument for argument's sake. Buh-bye.






Maxperson said:


> Buh-bye.  Don't let your lack of understanding of what semantics is hit you on the way out.





The snarky tone isn't helping.

The snark, in fact, makes things worse.  If you're going to disengage, just do it quietly and walk away.  These statements are effectively attempts at 'parting shots", trying to get in a last word that has no value except perhaps to the ego.  Poking at each others' egos is just increasing animosity in the surroundings.

We have more than enough animosity in the world, and on these boards, so please refrain from generating more.  Thanks.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 18, 2015)

Apologies. Won't happen again.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 19, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Apologies. Won't happen again.




Ditto.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Nov 26, 2015)

calronmoonflower said:


> This Week’s ‘Supergirl’ Episode Delayed Out of Respect After Paris Attacks
> Personally I do not really see such things as a measure of respect.



Looks like it was a one week delay, with a huge plot development, [sblock=possible spoilers.]With Max Lord acting like a Lex expy. Also it looks like Super Girl might be working with the Martian Man Hunter.[/sblock]


----------



## Cergorach (Dec 1, 2015)

While I like the series (first series I watch on the day it comes out) as a whole, there are to many times I facepalm how 'Supergirl' is portrayed/acts. The character just often doesn't behave like any 24 year old female I know, it makes the character often unbelievable and that is a shame imho. I liked how Smallville was called 'Smallville' instead of Superman, the first episode was even for me "This kinda reminds me of Superman..." (was never a big fan of Superman as a Comic). I liked how Clark Kent was presented as a kid with superpowers, hell at the age when the series started (just turning 16), Superboy would have been apt.

Kara comes across as a clumsy and uncertain, as a cover that might be fine, but it's not an act. She shoots laser beams out of her eyes for crying out loud! Flies and is pretty much indestructible. She grew up knowing who she is and what she can do, she choose not to do anything with it until her sisters life was in direct danger, that show a lot of dedication and self discipline, nothing like that is really evident in the series. A show about a strong female hero who isn't. (Yet?)

Kara vs. Kat is almost like two one dimensional characters that sometimes inflate to recognizable human beings...


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm loving the heck out of this show.


----------



## Mallus (Dec 2, 2015)

It's charming, so far. The cast is ridiculously likable, especially Melissa Bennoist as Supergirl as a younger less-neurotic Ally MaBeal and Ally McBeal as comic book Anna Wintour. 

Look, I never ship, like ever, despite being a big fan of things like Farscape. But I can't wait for the episode where Supergirl & James kiss (did it happen yet? I'm 3 episodes in).

My favorite current supers show is still Agents of Shield, now that they've gone full soap opera (which for my money is always the correct approach to the Marvel Universe). But Supergirl is already closing in on The Flash for the #2 spot.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2015)

Mallus said:


> My favorite current supers show is still Agents of Shield,




Huh. That's by far my least favourite out of, what 7 or 8 superhero shows now?


----------

